# Need help with a name for my business!



## riding in the mountians (Feb 2, 2014)

tying ropes?? best name I could come up with, sorry.......


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Tangled treasures? All tied up? Lots o Knots? 

Sounds like a cool little business


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Par-equine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks guys! I like a lot of these ideas!


----------



## 5Bijou5 (Mar 16, 2013)

Like it or Knot


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

Reinbow Ropes Custom Tack


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Reins, things & other things . . .

Rein Storm

Gentle Rein . . .


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

Whoever comes up with the name that I use, will get 50% off a pair of custom reins!!! So you'd only have to pay $10
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Reinmaker or Reinmakers

Knot yer average rein

Lol! I try...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

Dog and Rein


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

Para-Awesome

Para-Stuff


----------



## jmike (Aug 21, 2013)

and ... Para-Pet


i likt that one best


Para-Pet
Custom Tack and Pet Accessories


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Parapet- A ​_parapet_ is a barrier which is an extension of the wall at the edge of a roof.​ The Knotty Dog, Tied up in Knots, Knot in Style​


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

So far, I really like the names: Tangled Treasures, The Knotty Horse (changed it a little), and Par-Equine. If y'all have any more suggestions I'd live to hear them!


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

*love. 
Bumping back up!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Why Knot

YKnot


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Bound to the Barn
Knots for the Barn
Knotty Pony
Knotty Puppy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Knots of Love


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How about "Tying the Knot"? That otta peak someone's interest and that's what you want.


----------



## LindsayLee (Feb 17, 2014)

I like all tied up


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Tied up in Knots


----------



## Morgause (Feb 12, 2014)

bonds of love


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You might get some disappointed web surfers with some of these names, LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luv my horse hinke (Aug 7, 2012)

Leash n' lead knots?
Leash n' lead rope(s)


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

Bump


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Feeling Knotty
Rein and Shine
Tie the Knot
Custom Your Ride

... I'm out! That's all I've got. Love the other ideas!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

If I only knew what paracord is, I could come up with some suggestions..:?


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

Shropshirerosie said:


> If I only knew what paracord is, I could come up with some suggestions..:?


Its sorta like a nylon rope, that a lot of people make survival bracelets with.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

O-k-aay I am NOT intending to be the annoying one here....but....what is a survival bracelet??!


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

Shropshirerosie said:


> O-k-aay I am NOT intending to be the annoying one here....but....what is a survival bracelet??!



Lol. It's ok. Heres a link to what they look like.
Wholesale Cobra PARACORD BRACELETS KIT Military Emergency Survival Bracelet 550 King B741-B742 M*20 Online with $1.37/Piece | DHgate (not my photo)


----------



## Tangos Girl (Feb 18, 2013)

Ninamebo said:


> Tangled treasures? All tied up? Lots o Knots?
> 
> Sounds like a cool little business


I think I will call it Tangled Treasures!


----------

